# might as well .....



## james m (Aug 30, 2003)

add my site.  :camera:   

put this together last week.

 james m  photography


----------



## ChristopherGrant (Sep 3, 2003)

Heyas...

I noticed a lot of people view these pages but not many people post replies on other people's websites... so today I'm going through all the ones with 'zero' replies just so you can get some feedback!  (I've got a big fat ZERO too so don't dispair!).

I checked out your site and am frankly, jealous.  I've very little webprogramming ability and have resorted to a cookie-cutter style look compared to yours.  I like it.  Colors for the site are nice.  Good readable font.  Easy to surf.  Nice.  As for the pictures, I personally would promote the 'farm' pics more.  In my humble little opinion those are the best!  Loved em!

As for 'constructive' stuff... I know it's a new site and you're probably still working on it as the little 'disclaimer' says, but I would try and clean the indents up a bit.  A couple of times the text didn't quite match up and some pics didn't line up either.  That's just me though, I like nice straight lines on websites, or at least when things are 'weighted' well.

Good luck!
Lates!
Christopher


----------



## james m (Sep 4, 2003)

thanks for the comments and feed back *Christopher*

As for the problems with text and pics hopefully that will all be fixed when I change the layout on the weekend.

james m ....


----------



## alexanderhip (Sep 9, 2003)

Very nice site, some really cool pics especially the green and blue building, the colors and just the basic structure were shot well. One question though. You are using a calendar for a navigation. What happens when we are into October though? Will Sept be archived for the viewer to visit later, and so on for the upcoming months?


----------



## james m (Sep 19, 2003)

alexanderhip said:
			
		

> Very nice site, some really cool pics....
> 
> You are using a calendar for a navigation. What happens when we are into October though? Will Sept be archived for the viewer to visit later, and so on for the upcoming months?



thanks *alexanderhip*...

Yep the pics will still be there once I set up the archive page at the end of sept.

james m ....


----------

